# Bounder 33C requiring suspension and steering upgrades.



## FredK (Jan 10, 2022)

I am currently in the market to purchase a 2019 Fleetwood Bounder 33C. I have read on several different forums, by many different contributors, that upgrading both suspension and steering is mandatory for a safe and comfortable ride. There have been many suggested upgrades. What is you recommendation for both suspension and steering?


----------

